

The Origins of the &lt;blink&gt; tag (2008) - FBT
http://www.montulli.org/theoriginofthe%3Cblink%3Etag

======
gus_massa
This has been submitted many time. Most popular previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1490069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1490069)
(158 points, 1727 days ago, 33 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7797878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7797878)
(13 points, 307 days ago, 8 comments)

Also relevant. Remotion of the blink tag in Firefox:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6170392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6170392)
(101 points, 599 days ago, 93 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6182690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6182690)
(309 points, 597 days ago, 146 comments)

This last submission has two interesting comments, that I'll copy partially:

> _I fixed blink in Mozilla twice in the old days, back when I was running
> around looking for things to fix._ [...]

> _You can put jwz 's blink in your browser profile's userContent.css to make
> it work on all websites_ [...]

------
shubhamjain
Great Read! I have been mulling over the idea of creating a curated list of
interesting Programming Stories. Here are some of those which I can remember
from top of my head:

* 500 Mile Email [[http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html](http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html)]

* Infinitely Profitable Program [[http://peetm.com/blog/?p=55](http://peetm.com/blog/?p=55)]

* The PGPi Scanning Project [[http://www.pgpi.org/pgpi/project/scanning/](http://www.pgpi.org/pgpi/project/scanning/)]

* DirectX vs OpenGL [[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/a/88055/75581](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/a/88055/75581)]

Think anyone can contribute?

~~~
dizzystar
I've always liked The Story of Mel:
[http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/mel.html](http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/mel.html)

~~~
keithpeter
The Royal McBee LPG-30 was the computer that Edward Lorenz was using to solve
his simplified atmospheric model when he noticed a difference between
different runs of the program depending on the rounding error when typing in
parameters from the printout of a previous run.

------
3stripe
Juuuuuuuuuuuuust in case anyone hasn't seen this before...

[https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?q=blink+tag#safe=off&q=blink+...](https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?q=blink+tag#safe=off&q=blink+tag)

------
ColinWright
I suspect the title has been Bowdlerized, omitting the relevant "<blink>" from
it.

Understandable, but annoying.

------
halviti
I think this is from an old newsgroup post, if i'm not mistaken.

